# Anzeige beim Laden der Website



## Holpi (21. April 2001)

Hallo zusammen
ich würde gerne,während der Browser meine Website lädt, ein kleines Feld anzeigen, in welchem z.Bsp. etwas geschrieben steht (wie z.Bsp. "Site wird geladen") oder ein Anzeige-balken erscheint, der sich langsam füllt, der also ein Ladebalken ist. 

Wie geht das? Tutorials? Könnte man auch eine Flash Animation so zurichten, dass man sie zu diesem Zweck benutzen kann??

hoffe auf Antworten...

thanks


----------

